# M12 Hackzall



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jza said:


> I'm thinking of buying one of these to stick in my bag and replace my hacksaw.


It is really weak, you can stop it with your hand, grab on to the blade and see for yourself.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jza said:


> I'm thinking of buying one of these to stick in my bag and replace my hacksaw.
> 
> I read on here that the small M12 batteries won't cut it. I'm not looking to replace a sawzall by any means. I'd like the too to be able to make a few cuts of EMT up to 1 or 1 1/4, and unistrut. Obviously if I had a lot of cuts to make I'd bust out the big sawzall.


I do okay with the normal batteries, the red lithiums are a big step up, used one in my hackzall to cut out a penetration in a steel cabinet and it basically fell through.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> I'm thinking of buying one of these to stick in my bag and replace my hacksaw.
> 
> I read on here that the small M12 batteries won't cut it. I'm not looking to replace a sawzall by any means. I'd like the too to be able to make a few cuts of EMT up to 1 or 1 1/4, and unistrut. Obviously if I had a lot of cuts to make I'd bust out the big sawzall.


I have the M-18 and man it kicks butt spend a few extra bucks and get the M-18...:thumbup:


----------



## BustedKnuckle (Sep 1, 2011)

Cutting unistrut with an 18V sawzall sucks, I'd hate to use that little 12V thing.

Personally, I'd just go for the Stout Bandsaw :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BustedKnuckle said:


> Cutting unistrut with an 18V sawzall sucks, I'd hate to use that little 12V thing.
> 
> Personally, I'd just go for the Stout Bandsaw :thumbup:


If you face the unistrut with the open side up it cuts twice as fast..:thumbup:

Milwaukee now makes a battery band saw...:thumbup:


http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/saws/band-saws


----------



## BustedKnuckle (Sep 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> If you face the unistrut with the open side up it cuts twice as fast..:thumbup:


 Physics, how does it work?


> Milwaukee now makes a battery band saw...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/saws/band-saws


I've used the 28V Milwaukee that has been out for a while, I wasn't too impressed. The Stout, for a small portable, is solid as hell and always impresses the people who use it.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Substitute for my hacksaw guys... Not eliminating larger sawzalls or bandsaws here...


----------



## BustedKnuckle (Sep 1, 2011)

jza said:


> Substitute for my hacksaw guys... Not eliminating larger sawzalls or bandsaws here...


I've always been happy with the 18V Dewalt Sawzall as a substitute for my hacksaw, it can do as much as the hacksaw and much more.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya but it won't fit in my bag, I'm not carrying two bags.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Substitute for my hacksaw guys... Not eliminating larger sawzalls or bandsaws here...


Why not? Like you said, you don't intend on replacing your staples. I'm sure you'll find a place to use it and you're already carrying that baby drill in your bag.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BustedKnuckle said:


> Physics, how does it work?
> 
> I've used the 28V Milwaukee that has been out for a while, I wasn't too impressed. The Stout, for a small portable, is solid as hell and always impresses the people who use it.


Once you cut through the sides and you are scoring the bottom you can snap it off and just file like normal.:thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Why not? Like you said, you don't intend on replacing your staples. I'm sure you'll find a place to use it and you're already carrying that baby drill in your bag.


I just don't want to sub in the hackzall and end up missing my hacksaw. I guess my question is, can I do more with my hacksaw than a hackzall?

I'm all about one bag. That's why I'm not picking up any 18v stuff, too much baggage.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Once you cut through the sides and you are scoring the bottom you can snap it off and just file like normal.:thumbup:


Figured that out the other day. Only took me 3 years.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> Figured that out the other day. Only took me 3 years.



Thats cool


it has caused many heated arguments with know it all's and two weeks later they are cutting it just like that..:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> I just don't want to sub in the hackzall and end up missing my hacksaw. I guess my question is, can I do more with my hacksaw than a hackzall?
> 
> I'm all about one bag. That's why I'm not picking up any 18v stuff, too much baggage.


You might just have to bite the bullet to find out. Buy the bare tool without the extra batteries and charger. Much cheaper. Then you can let me know whether or not it's worth picking up the bosch version. I'm skeptical, to be honest.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jza said:


> I just don't want to sub in the hackzall and end up missing my hacksaw. I guess my question is, can I do more with my hacksaw than a hackzall?
> 
> I'm all about one bag. That's why I'm not picking up any 18v stuff, too much baggage.


If you cut and modify the blades you can really do a lot with it, I put mine in a vice and cut a straight off the spine to make jigsaw blades for tight turns. Cutting the blade as thin as you dare then shortening it makes a handy rotozip type of tool for double skin acoustic drywall.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> You might just have to bite the bullet to find out. Buy the bare tool without the extra batteries and charger. Much cheaper. Then you can let me know whether or not it's worth picking up the bosch version. I'm skeptical, to be honest.


Only like $100 tax in for the bare tool.

But my hacksaw was like $30 and it came with a blade.


----------



## BustedKnuckle (Sep 1, 2011)

jza said:


> Only like $100 tax in for the bare tool.
> 
> But my hacksaw was like $30 and it came with a blade.


It's really up to you to evaluate what type of work you do.

You say you only want to take 1 bag with you, but I can't see how that is possible since in all my work I also need to take larger tools, material, etc. Because of this, I don't mind having the 18V Sawzall (also only $100 for the Dewalt). If you are really able to get away with 1 bag, and you have material that the little 12V will cut thru, then go for it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BustedKnuckle said:


> It's really up to you to evaluate what type of work you do.
> 
> You say you only want to take 1 bag with you, but I can't see how that is possible since in all my work I also need to take larger tools, material, etc. Because of this, I don't mind having the 18V Sawzall (also only $100 for the Dewalt). If you are really able to get away with 1 bag, and you have material that the little 12V will cut thru, then go for it.


 

I don't see how anybody can get away with ONE bag. 

I can barely get by with ONE TRUCK on the job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> If you cut and modify the blades you can really do a lot with it, I put mine in a vice and cut a straight off the spine to make jigsaw blades for tight turns. Cutting the blade as thin as you dare then shortening it makes a handy rotozip type of tool for double skin acoustic drywall.


Why do all that when you can just buy them? 

http://www.acetoolonline.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=MIL-48-00-5162

I use these to cut in boxes with the hackzall all the time.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why do all that when you can just buy them?
> 
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=MIL-48-00-5162
> 
> I use these to cut in boxes with the hackzall all the time.


Yeah I saw them after I started doing that to old blades, must have subconciously absorbed it somewhere. Never seen them for sale over here though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> Yeah I saw them after I started doing that to old blades, must have subconciously absorbed it somewhere. Never seen them for sale over here though.


 
They come in real handy, I get them mail order in 5 packs, they last a long time just doing cut outs.

How about this place? http://www.powertoolcentres.co.nz/index.html

The Milwaukee part # is 48-00-5162


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't see how anybody can get away with ONE bag.
> 
> I can barely get by with ONE TRUCK on the job.


There's stuff in the truck too obviously. But my thinking is if I'm gona' be making a lot of cuts or whatever, I'll get the saw and extension cord from the van.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't see how anybody can get away with ONE bag.
> 
> I can barely get by with ONE TRUCK on the job.


 
I try and go into a repair job with just the Veto LC but I have a stocked truck with several other bags.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I didn't find it had enough power or battery life for my liking, I use my v18 sawzall I try to bring the minimum into a job with me too, the sawzall and a battery usually does the job for abit... Then I need the hammer drill, the cordless drill the k.o punches, benders there isn't a true 1 tool bag set up with my jobs. But I would say for a couple cuts here and the it will probably be ok, you will be charging batteries alot though.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Its not really ment for heavy duty stuff. I dont care what people say..... I have one and its good for little stuff. If you do a lot of pipe work and unistrut stuff you will only piss your self off if you think it will be good enough.. TRUST ME....


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the M12 Hackzall. I like it for lift work when running 3/4 and 1" EMT. With XC batteries and a new blade I can make 40-50 cuts on a battery. Its not a replacement for a M18 or a corded Sawzall but it definitely has its place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

amptech said:


> I have the M12 Hackzall. I like it for lift work when running 3/4 and 1" EMT. With XC batteries and a new blade I can make 40-50 cuts on a battery. Its not a replacement for a M18 or a corded Sawzall but it definitely has its place.


I agree completely and have found it's size to be the biggest asset working in ceilings, attics, crawlspaces, and inside equipment cabinets.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

I have tried the M-12 and own the M-18.

The M-12 is nice because it is so small. The battery will die on you during the course of the day. If you have extra batteries it will be ok.

The M-18 is a little bigger. I thought it would be a problem but when I used it on the job I was glad I bought it. It has that extra power and that battery is not going to die anytime soon. 

I bought the whole set up at HD. for $360. it came with 2 big lithum batteries, a charger, the top of the line 1/2" cordless drill/hammer drill, a flash light, a impact gun, and the hackzall. You get a bag to carry them in. I bought my own bags that were smaller. 

You cant go wrong with either one. The only advantage the 12 volt one has is it is smaller. NOTE: Batteries will need to be changed through out the day.

The M-18 kit (Listed above) from HD was one of the best purchases I have made in a long time. worth every penny.:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> If you cut and modify the blades you can really do a lot with it, I put mine in a vice and cut a straight off the spine to make jigsaw blades for tight turns. Cutting the blade as thin as you dare then shortening it makes a handy rotozip type of tool for double skin acoustic drywall.


You do know that they make scrolling blades for reciprocating saws, right?

I posted before finishing the thread, didn't see Page 2...


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought the m18 hammer drill and it was a promotion through the depot. They gave me the hackzall for free. I run alot of conduit and use it for 1/2"-1 1/4" emt and strut. It's awesome. The kit came with a small contractors bag which doubles as a parts bag. The only complaint I have is with the drill. If you dont crank down on the chuck it loosens while hammering.


----------

